# Interstitial Cystitis



## priley (May 11, 2002)

Anyone here have Interstitial Cystitis or Vulvodynia?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Hi.... I have one of them.... IC. Eric has a good link to it and I've cut and paste it here for you. He moderates the IBS board. posted 05-12-2002 12:08 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Your welcome Art. Information can be helpful. In the research a possible covergence in irritable bladder and IBS is also mast cells, which also releases serotonin.This information is on IC, but maybe worth reading in regards to the mast cells and the bladder and IBS which it mentions. http://www.ic-network.com/sant/sant12.html


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi priley. I don't have either of those conditions (although I can sympathise a little as I have had cystitis a few times and with the CFS & NMHypotension have frequent urination. ). One of the websites on Fibromyalgia says the author includes Internal Cystitis as being one of the 'Fibro Five' -


> quote: About Fibromyalgia Question: What are the Fibro Five? Answer: The "Fibro Five" is a term referring to: [Fibromyalgia] [Interstitial Cystitis] [Chronic Fatigue Syndrome] [Migraine Headache] [Irritable Bowel] Fibromyalgia and the rest of The Fibro 5 share a common pathophysiologic mechanism. To make this gross generalization, I must reach a little, but to obtain a better understanding in where this disease evolves is important to understanding the disease and its progression. http://www.fibromyalgia.com/questions_about.htm


I don't happen to agree with that person's opinion on them being a pain mechanism - Fibromyalgia certianly may be, but CFS isn't primarily a pain condition. Here is the website for you: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/interstitial_cystitis.htm Best wishes,


----------

